# GH & DD acceptance rating



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

My GH & DD acceptance rating is 10%. Am I in danger of deactivation from them very soon? And my UE ratings are really low too


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Timlee252525 said:


> My GH acceptance rating is 10%. Am I in danger of deactivation?


Why would you get deactivated if 90% of the orders are turds?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Read their deactivation policies.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I never worry about acceptance rate....


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Hard to say. DD says it does not matter but drivers have been deactivated for low acceptance rates, this was confirmed when I called their driver support. So whatever that means, all I know is they can take their constant $6 fast food offers and stick them.

Since I dropped them I've been exclusive GH, not sure what their policy is but I have noticed a big drop off in the number of offers as my AR drops, not sure if that's related.


----------

